# Flash drive not recognized with XP



## Del (Aug 31, 2001)

I can't get the Kingston Data Travler (DT1/1GB) to be recognized in the front USB ports. This happens on two machines running XP Pro. It says new hardware found, then unknown usb device then message that it is not recognized rather then the message that it will run in USB 1. The memory stick works fine in the rear port.
I tried it in two machines running W2K and it works in front and back.
I installed the drivers from the mother board CD and updated to SP2 for XP but no help.
The flast drive uses 50ma in the rear port. I know the front ports are ok as I can use two other flast drives in either of the ports and a Logitech camera that uses 100ma.
Anyone have an idea? I'm tired of looking for the port in the back under my desk.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Its possible the front USB ports are just faulty.

But try the solution posted here by Johnwill: http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/467982-mass-storage-blackout.html?highlight=usb+device+manager

An easy work around would be to buy an USB extension cable, connect it into the back port and then bring it up front to connect the USB key too.


----------



## Del (Aug 31, 2001)

I can plug into the back but I'd rather solve the puzzle then use a work around. I've tried a camera, two mice and two differnet flash drives in both front ports and they all work fine. Just the Kingston doesn't work. 
I tried it on the other PC on my network running XP and I get the same result on the front USB ports. I brought it back to the store and when they plug it in the front, they get a message that it will run as USB 1, slower, but works. I'm thinkng some type of conflict or compatibility issue.
Any other ideas?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Did you try the suggestion posted by Johnwill in the link?


----------

